# lol im embarrassed with what i said to a psychiatrist.



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i went to see a psychiatrist to talk about medication, and so he talked to me for 1 hour to see if i actually have depression and anxiety. and when he asked me how good my relationship with my parents were, i said "um.. i used to hate my mom but now i talk to her more and i hug her and stuff". and i remember looking at him and he was kinda smiling in a stupid way. i'm still embarrassed. why did i say that? seriously. this is kinda making me insane. esp since he was a man. WHY DID I SAY THAT.:mum:afr


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Why don't you turn it into a positive and use it as an example of your irrational thinking to him? You are paying an arm and a leg to be there, you shouldn't feel embarrassed at the doctors you are supposed to be paying him to make you feel better.

I don't see anything wrong with saying that anyways, no matter how old you are. But I do know where you are coming from really I am learning to identify that these thoughts are not normal even if they do effect me terribly.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah i guess im kind of overreacting. i'm weird.


----------

